#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Sofistik - Sofistik: Γενικά

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

Το mail που σου έστειλα για λύση του προβλήματος της εκκεντρότητας το είδες?

----------


## majakoulas

Το πρόβλημα με LAR υπήρχε στην έκδοση 21, και το ξέρω από φίλο ποθ έχει αυτήν την έκδοση. Το έλυνε βάζοντας στοιχεία πλάκας με μηδενικό βάρος και μικρή ακαμψία.

Όσον αφορά για διαστασιολόγηση με DIN ή EC3, αυτό που λες ισχύει και 23 έκδοση ή το λες από παλαιότερη?

@iovo: Με σεισμό τι πρόβλημα έχεις??????

----------


## majakoulas

Προς το παρόν με φόβισες για κάτι που το είχα ψάξει, γιατί και όταν πήρα το sofistik το είχε ήδη φίλος και το είχα δουλεψει, και επειδή αυτός είχε 21 και εγω 23 έχουμε συναντήσει τις περισότερες αλλαγές την στιγμή που ανταλάσουμε τα αρχεία.
Τέσπα.

@iovo Με τους κόμβους υπάρχει κάτι άλλο εκτός από αυτό που είπαμε???
Τώρα με DYNA και ιδιομορφές είναι δεδομένο ότι θα έχεις αυτό το φαινόμενο. Μπορείς κάπως να το εξομαλύνεις κάνοντας διαχωρισμό ιδιομορφών ανά διέυθυνση και εφαρμογή μαζών ανά διεύθυνση.
Πάλι όμως λόγω πολύ κατανεμημένης μάζας θα έχεις αυτά τα φαινόμενα. Υπάρχει ένα θέμα στο παλιό forum που έχει συζητηθεί.
Κάπως μπορείς να το λύσεις άμα δεν βάλεις SW αλλά φόρτιση ιδίου βάρους σε συγκεκριμένους κόμβους.
Γενικά χρειάζονται πολλές ιδιομορφές, αν θυμάμαι καλά στα περισσότερα παραδείγματα έφτανα στις 200, αυτά για κλασσικά βιομηχανικά, άμα έχεις κτίρια με πλάκες σκυροδέματος λύνονται από μόνα τους όλα αυτά

----------


## majakoulas

Μα σε βιομηχανικό η διαφραγματική λειτουργία (ή όποια και σε όποιο βαθμό υπάρχει) σου βγαίνει από την λαμαρίνα??? Πάντως άμα θέλεις να λάβεις υπόψη την ακαμψία της προφανώς και θα βάλεις quads.
Εγώ αυτό που έχω εφαρμόσει είναι το έξης:
1) Επιλογή θέσεων μαζών στα σημεία υποστυλωμάτων-δοκών και κορφία (ενδεχομένως και στα σημεία τεγίδων στο ζύγωμα).
2) Από επίλυση στατικών φορτίσεων υπολογισμό μαζών στα πάνω σημεία.
3) Τοποθέτηση σημειακών μαζών μόνο για ιδιομορφική ανάλυση.
Από κει και πέρα υπέρθεση με maxima και τα γνωστά.

Δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ αυτοματοποιημένα, άλλα άμα θες το πρασπαθούμε.
Αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να εκλατινιστεί
*@dratsiox* έχουμε ένα πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά στο teddy. Ότι στέλνει ο ένας στον άλλο με ελληνικά φαίνονται κινέζικα. έχεις λύση?

----------


## majakoulas

*@iovo* teddy 10.54-23
Να υποθέσω ότι μιλάτε για ρυθμίσεις του sofistik.def και όχι αυτές του Teddy από τα extras??
Κατά σειρά English, English, Greek, GR*

@dratsiox* εντάξει τα διαβάζεις στην αρχή, άμα αλάξεις έστω ένα γράμμα, σώσεις, κλείσεις και ξανανοίξεις πάλι ελληνικά τα βλέπεις???

----------

